# First R8 GT Sold in USA



## J9277655 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello all,

I thought I would share a few pics of my father's new ride. He was lucky enough to snag the first GT to hit US shores. I believe his is number 106

I am told the first boat carrying GT's to the USA included 4 cars, 2 of which ended up in Chicago. 

More pics to come!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing. Do you mind if we run these pics in our news blog?


----------



## J9277655 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi George, 

Not at all. I've included a few more as well.

Unfortunately I work in California and can't get quite as many pics as I'd like... let alone a ride!

I was lucky enough to get hot laps with Emanuele Pirro at Infineon though!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

J9277655 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Not at all. I've included a few more as well.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FikseGTS (Aug 20, 2004)

Is this the same car, asking $500k??




http://www.collectorcarsforsale.com...i-r8-gt-in-the-usa-fully-loaded/detailse.html


----------



## J9277655 (Mar 1, 2011)

FikseGTS said:


> Is this the same car, asking $500k??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, our car is happily in our garage. What is the # on the gear lever of that car? I have a pretty good feeling that 500K car is a hoax, and definitely not the first in the USA... Interested what number it is...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

So awesome. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## J9277655 (Mar 1, 2011)

A Few more....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Do you ever move it from that parking spot? :laugh:

Also, do you wear driving gloves with the suede wheel?


----------



## lizardHATCH (Mar 9, 2011)

sooo sick. Thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## tom.ski (Jun 13, 2011)

so sweet:thumbup:


----------



## DamienR8 (Oct 31, 2006)

J9277655 said:


> A Few more....



OH MAH GAWWWWDD  This shot is insane.


----------



## v408w (Jun 5, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MrFunk (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful car! Wicked wicked!


----------



## nextiger (Nov 16, 2003)

So if pops is driving this car, Im guessing you're pretty well off financially. What do you have the pleasure of driving?


----------



## Scottp_87 (Dec 31, 2011)

One word Boss!!


----------



## BTimola (Oct 12, 2010)

How much was this??


----------

